
What’s Wrong with Learning Haskell - fogus
http://willowbend.cx/2011/07/22/whats-wrong-with-learning-haskell/
======
yobbobandana
My biggest stumbling block when trying to learn Haskell, was that I could not
find out what operators did, and every example program i tried to learn from
had its own obscure set.

Even simple things like trying to find out what "$" does, are effectively
impossible to search for. Constructs such as "||>" are a nightmare.

I finally progressed a little after finding a Haskell "cheat sheet" and
reading it thoroughly.

The "cheat sheet" was 14 pages long, with three columns per page. And to top
it off, it still didn't explain what many of the operators did, rendering
whole sections illegible.

Still, like I say, it's the best learning resource I found.

<http://cheatsheet.codeslower.com/> for the curious.

~~~
reirob
I had a look at the Cheat Sheet - many thanks it is exactly what I need. I
have some basics with Haskell and as you said it is a nightmare to figure out
what the operators are doing. I am still working through Real World Haskell,
the book is really good - but what I miss is this kind of short reference
(well, the cheat sheet being 14 pages, it is not really short).

Thanks for this link!

